# loose leash poll



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie did well with treats, and also change of direction. Lilah on the other hand after three years I still have not found the key to getting her to walk WITH me instead of ahead of me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The Easy Walk Harness stopped their pulling and it carried over to their flat collars (maybe a year or so? I have no idea when the pulling stopped). It was worth it to me, especially since I am walking three dogs at a time.


----------

